# Double Bloodroot



## Migrant13 (May 2, 2015)

My favorite perennial ever. Bought this as a single sprout from White Flower Farm at their nursery about 20 years ago. Have never seen it for sale since. I have two separate clumps now that put on quite a show every Spring.


----------



## RNCollins (May 2, 2015)

Very pretty!

I've been to White Flower Farm a couple of years ago... It's a nice road trip. And it's nice to drool over their catalog.


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

great display. thanks


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

Well worth the wait for the nice presentation. I love white
flowers and White Flower Farm.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2015)

I love these. I hope my plants turn into large clumps like yours soon. I think I got mine from plantdelights
http://www.plantdelights.com/Sangui...iplex-for-sale/Buy-Double-Flowered-Bloodroot/


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2015)

I have the regular bloodroot -- it spreads like mad, which is fine with me. I like the carpet of white -- your carpet is stunning.


----------



## John M (May 3, 2015)

I didn't know there was a double variety. That's wonderful!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wendy (May 3, 2015)

That is wonderful! I'll be looking for that one.


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2015)

These are gorgeous. Just an amazing display!


----------



## tomkalina (May 3, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! I was lucky enough to get a division of Dot's plant from her several years ago and it still blooms faithfully every year. My wife's the one with the green perennial thumb, however; I'm normally relegated to cutting the grass, raking the leaves and digging the holes for her new annual acquisitions. Isn't this an amazing follow-up to our horrendous winter?


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2015)

Mike, can I share this on our FB page? I think my friends at the New England Wild Flower Society would appreciate it. Miss the spring there for sure. 

Let me know when you can, thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2015)

very nice. friend mike candella had a huge spread of single bloodroot on their farm in upstate ny near their tomato/strawberry fields


----------



## naoki (May 4, 2015)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Bjorn (May 4, 2015)

yes, beautiful, but too short lasting. Here about two weeks only.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2015)

They remind me of anemones. I've been able to grow this one even in the heat of southern Japan, but it doesn't increase like the ones in your garden!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2015)

It reminds me of a waterlilly


----------



## Migrant13 (May 5, 2015)

Heather said:


> Mike, can I share this on our FB page? I think my friends at the New England Wild Flower Society would appreciate it. Miss the spring there for sure.
> 
> Let me know when you can, thanks.



Sure no problem Heather.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 5, 2015)

tomkalina said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I was lucky enough to get a division of Dot's plant from her several years ago and it still blooms faithfully every year. My wife's the one with the green perennial thumb, however; I'm normally relegated to cutting the grass, raking the leaves and digging the holes for her new annual acquisitions. Isn't this an amazing follow-up to our horrendous winter?



Yes for sure. When this blooms it is my queue to get working in the perennial beds!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 5, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> It reminds me of a waterlilly



I had the same thought!


----------



## Erythrone (May 6, 2015)

Very nice clump!


----------

